# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Fun board games to play?

## Total Eclipse

I'm looking for two player board games that are more advanced (ie take an hour or two to complete) --- any ideas?

----------


## Koalafan

Monopoly could possibly never end  :]:):

----------


## HoldTheSea

^Lmao  :: 

I like strategic board games, like Risk, and there are some I can think of that I play with my friends like Carcassonne and Dominion.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> ^Lmao 
> 
> I like strategic board games, like Risk, and there are some I can think of that I play with my friends like Carcassonne and Dominion.



We got Axis and Allies but it's too long... it's like a 70 hour game.. and risk isn't something the other person is too fond of... We where looking for some strategic board games too. Any other strategic board games?

----------


## Cuchculan

Might find something of interest here. 

https://boardgamegeek.com/geeklist/3...o-player-games

----------


## Otherside

> Monopoly could possibly never end



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/christmas...nts-christmas/

Monopoly is serious, business, apparently. And it sounds like Kay is trying to have fun. Not do something that could start an argument over whether rolling three doubles means you go to jail. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/christmas...nts-christmas/
> 
> Monopoly is serious, business, apparently. And it sounds like Kay is trying to have fun. Not do something that could start an argument over whether rolling three doubles means you go to jail. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Wow xD

----------


## Lunaire

I'm a huge fan of Lords of Waterdeep. It supports between 2-5 players!

----------


## PinkButterfly

Phase 10 isn't a board game it is cards but wow it takes forever!! But I like it I just don't have anyone to play it with anymore I do love a lot of games like Monopoly , Scrabble, Trouble, and then you have Operation Sam  ::): . love him!  Perfection , Battle Ship which I love to no end!!! people just don't play many games like they used too. 500 Rummy I would play with my dad and brother they cheated non stop by sticking cards in the crack of the kitchen table.

----------


## Wishie

My boyfriend and I like SeaFall  ::):

----------


## lethargic nomad

I like dominoes, yahtzee, and scrabble.

----------


## Cornholio

Risk is a fun, strategy game. You get to take over the world! Or try to. My ex has the LOTR version, so if you're into that there's that map. I always lost.

----------


## Lunaire

I'm now officially a huge fan of Eldritch Horror!

----------

